# iPhone Appointment Calendar



## AlexnSam (Feb 23, 2009)

Problem:
I don't know which calendar/appointment software is best for me. 

Background: 
I've used a Palm Treo for a year and find the appointment calendar great with the ability to created: varied alarm schedules, categories, repeat options, and password protect. 

I've played with "Things' and the Calendar that came with my iPhone doesn't, on first appraisal, to have these features.

John Dodson


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*~*

unfortunately the calendar app on the iphone does seem like it's underpowered for the business world if you're a home user (the functionality expands a bit if you're based on an exchange server). if it's not doing the job for you i think the only thing to do is keep your fingers crossed that the next os update will fill in a little more of those blanks... i don't think this is unrealistic as snowleopard is supposed to have active support for exchange and exchange servers...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

You should see the Daylite Touch application on the Apps store around the end of March/early April. It will require Daylite on the desktop, but it will have a fully functional calendar, including the ability to link your appointments to contacts, organizations, projects, etc.

More information is available on the Marketcircle web site.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

mkolesa said:


> unfortunately the calendar app on the iphone does seem like it's underpowered for the business world if you're a home user (the functionality expands a bit if you're based on an exchange server). if it's not doing the job for you i think the only thing to do is keep your fingers crossed that the next os update will fill in a little more of those blanks... i don't think this is unrealistic as snowleopard is supposed to have active support for exchange and exchange servers...


totally agree with this post. it's great for a small business who doesn't want to tie clients to appts, but as soon as you want that, forget it. it would be neat to click on a client's name in an appt message and call them to confirm etc..


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> totally agree with this post. it's great for a small business who doesn't want to tie clients to appts, but as soon as you want that, forget it. it would be neat to click on a client's name in an appt message and call them to confirm etc..


I'm doing this right now and other Daylite users will be able to try it for themselves very soon.


----------



## devo811 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Daylight Touch*

Daylite looks cool, but what if you not have a sever. Can you just run it as a client on your iphone & mac? 
Thanks Brian


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

devo811 said:


> Daylite looks cool, but what if you not have a sever. Can you just run it as a client on your iphone & mac?
> Thanks Brian


No, it will require that you have a copy of Daylite.


----------



## devo811 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Daylight Touch*

Thanks Steve, so if I have a copy of Daylite on my Macbook & Daylite touch on my iphone I can sync info, appointments etc.. without the need of a sever.

Thanks Brian


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

devo811 said:


> Thanks Steve, so if I have a copy of Daylite on my Macbook & Daylite touch on my iphone I can sync info, appointments etc.. without the need of a sever.
> 
> Thanks Brian


Yes.

There are going to be a few changes when 3.9 ships. One of the biggest things is the ability to sync between machines. I've actually got my main database running on an iMac in my office. I use my MacBook Pro for all of my entry work. It now syncs much quicker than it did under 3.8 so remote synching is much easier to do. My iPhone also syncs so the two of them can both be syncing back to the iMac. There is also a reminder that prompts you if you haven't synched your remote computer in the past 3 hours. With the iPhone, it will attempt to sync ever 5 minutes. 

With both the iPhone and my MacBook Pro now syncing to the iMac, I have an extra level of backup in place. Should something happen to my MacBook Pro, my iMac still has my Daylite data as of the last time I did a sync. 

We can also set up things to have a single machine such as your MacBook as long as both it and the iPhone that is synching are both on the same wireless network at the time you are synching. 

I find that when I am out of the office, I am now using my iPhone more often because the data is now in the same format as it is on my laptop. I hated trying to create a new contact or appointment on my iPhone in the past, because I would still need to do some final editing when the data was synched back to Daylite (i.e. link an appointment to a contact, set a category, etc.)


----------

